# Cory Blount



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.../cs-020717bulls.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


Blount averaged 3.6 points and 5.1 rebounds for Philadelphia last season. His 72 games marked his highest total in nine NBA seasons

He won't complain because he isn't starting. But he is still young. I wonder what kind of contract he would want? Multi-year? I would think a multi year would not be offered. But he is tough. 3 points 5 boards is what we could use. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

_Pete Myers, the assistant in charge of the summer-league team, singled out Crawford and Trenton Hassell in an otherwise lackluster scrimmage against the Algerian national team._

While I'm glad to hear that Jamal played well, I don't like hearing that the teams performance was "lackluster". :no:


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

I was hoping for better but I guess he'd be cheap and wouldn't challenge TC & EC which appears to be what Krause wants.

Scott Williams a Sun?  

I'm skeptical. I'm wrong. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I've always liked Blount...big-time hustler, just has never gotten the minutes he deserves to become better.

Offensively, he doesn't have much to bring to the table, but he can be a nice 3-4 off the bench.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess he's better than nothing. He's an ok defender and rebounder, and I admire the effort, but I don't think he's going to bring much success to the table.

I think I might prefer Kevin Willis though. A little taller, a lot more experience to offer.


----------

